
For One Family in Houston, an Overwhelming Start to Recovery - dankohn1
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/02/us/for-one-family-in-houston-an-overwhelming-start-to-recovery.html
======
dankohn1
I think it's fascinating how much she relies on her smartphone to connect to
most of the resources. You can imagine, as climate change likely makes these
sorts of disasters more common, that companies will adapt to better providing
emergency services.

For example, rather than asking her to rent a car from Dallas, why isn't
Enterprise organizing its employees across the country to drive cars to
Houston to meet the enormous demand there?

